
Insights into atomic structure of next-generation superconductors - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-09-insights-atomic-next-generation-superconductors.html
======
wolfi1
regarding superconductivity, is there now a new theory, possibly an
enhancement of BCS- theory?

~~~
scentoni
No.

